# Alchimistenstein des Zauberhexers vs. Ikone des Silberwappens



## Terrorwaver (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin deeparkan/eis Mage und habe eine frage ich bin Ehrfürchtig bei der zerschmetterten Sonne und kann mir jetzt als alchimist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 bauen jetzt habe ich auch schon genug Marken für die beiden Nethervortexe und die anderen mats fast zusammen. Ich habe auch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 entdeckt. nun stellt sich mir die Frage welches der beiden items sich mehr lohnt?? 

Mfg
Icicle


----------



## GobliN (24. April 2008)

Da du als Magier ja Manasteine usw. hast, wirst du nicht wieviele Manatränke trinken...
Daher hol Dir das untere Teil... Am besten aber das Ding aus Zul'Aman...


----------



## Littleprey (29. April 2008)

Kommt drauf an, was du im anderen Slot hast. Ich  hab beide drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyridrion (9. Mai 2008)

Von der reinen Damage Skallierung ist die Ikone > der Alchemisten Stein.
Wenn du die Ikone auf dauer CD hälst, hat sie umgerechnet 6 Spelldamage mehr als der Alchemisten Stein.

Sobald du die Ikone nicht auf CD hälst, sei es du bist zu faul etc. oder du Manapots trinken musst, würde ich den Alchemisten Stein bevorzugen, denn 63 SD immer UP > 43 die nicht höher werden ohne das man klickt.


----------



## Menander (14. Mai 2008)

Also, ich bin mit meinem Schamie auch Alchemist und hab auch den Stein des Zauberhexers aber zusätzlich noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Das Teil proct echt gut. Schneller casten --> mehr Dmg und du musst zwangsläufig in längeren Bosskämpfen n Manatrank nehmen. Da eignet sich natürlich das Upgrade des normalen Alchemistenstein sehr.
An die Ikone hab ich bisher keinen Gedanken verschwendet, weil ich das Auge deutlich besser finde.


----------



## Guibärchen (14. Mai 2008)

das auge ist auch eins der 5 besten caster trinkets ingame... der alchemie stein is allerdings nur für hexer wirklich gut, da sie durch den höheren manaboost seltener live tapen müssen (aderlas verlust von 1,5 sek!) und so mehr schadowbolds abfeuern können...


----------



## SatansZorn (24. Juli 2008)

bei der ikone hab ich immer das problem das ichs öfter mal im eifer des gefechts vergesse zu aktivieren 
hab bisher die ikone und das kampfmeisterteil das aber die tage platz machen wird für den alchistein des hexers


----------



## Golfyarmani (10. August 2008)

Lohnt sie der Stein noch, weis schon jemand was ich gleich in der neuen Welt bekomme?
Habe nämlich keine Lust 1000g Mats kosten für den Zauberhexerstein auszugeben und dann ihn gleich geben was grünen einzutauschen.


----------



## azizi (12. August 2008)

der stein lohnt sich egal was du NACH dem addon bekommst denn jetzt ist VOR dem addon und wenn du ihn sgen wir mal 4 wochen anhast ( bisdahin is das addon defi nicht raus) hat sichs geloht weil du dann 4 wochen lang weniger tränke gefressen hast was die ja gold spart weil du die übrigen verkaufen kannst . fertig . aus.


----------



## Petrol85 (14. August 2008)

Ausserdem gehört der Alchistein mit Sicherheit zu den Sachen, die du soooo schnell erst mal nicht austauschen wirst. Und wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es mit WotLK ja noch ein weiteres Upgrade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem wird es mit dem Erscheinen des Addons mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder eine starke Inflation geben, wie es ja mit BC auch der Fall war. Dann werden 1000g die du jetzt ausgibst auch nicht mehr so viel sein.

Also: Für jeden Caster zu empfehlen. Ich als Hexer benutze momentan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


, letzteren werde ich jedoch bald auch gegen die Ikone eintauschen , da ich von Affli auf Destro umgestiegen bin.


----------



## azizi (26. August 2008)

ich hab jezt auch alchistein und ikone( werd die gegenenfalls aber gegen den schr5umpfkopf tauschen wenn er denn mal endlcih droppt ) ^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (26. August 2008)

Habe mir den Stein hergestellt und möchte nicht ehr ohne rumlaufen. Einfach der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelina (26. August 2008)

Ich hab mich nur wegen dem Stein auf Ehrfürchtig gequestet. Und ich muss sagen es lohnte sich schon in der erste 25 Raids.
Ich verbrauche pro Raid so knap 20-25 Manatränke. Seit dem Stein brauche ich viel weniger.
Und vorallem beim AE farmen haben mir genau die 40% mit nem Heiltrank den Arsch gerettet. Von daher lohnt sich dieser
Stein in allen Belangen.

Wenn du OOM bist und haust dir nen Smaragd und nen Manapot rein, haste schon mal knappe 7k Mana zurück. Die restlichen 5k füllst du dir mit Hervorrufung auf, und voila kannst du wieder ne ganze Zeit lang casten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch die Ikone, getauscht gegen Quagmirrans Auge weil das Auge bei mir zu selten geprocct hat. in 10 Kämpfen vielleicht einmal.
Da nehm ich lieber die 43zdmg und alle 2 Minuten die 155.

Und das andere ist natürlich der Stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe es gibt mit WotL eine Verbesserung des Steines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht das er noch Stats
dazu bekommt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon voll auf die neuen Alchirezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

